# Olina's First Birthday Party!



## London's Mom

Yesterday, April 1st, we all celebrated Olina's First Birthday. Since she was a stray, we asked her what day she would like for her birthday and she selected April Fool's Day! And of course, London, was enjoying himself as well!


----------



## sagelfn

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## holland

Happy B-day looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Trina

Olina is a beautiful lady, but she doesn't look to sure of her birthday crown


----------



## RG518

She looks regal in her birthday crown! Happy birthday sweet girl!!


----------



## mjbgsd

Happy Bday!


----------



## HeidiW

what a nice model she was with her hats, Happy BD pretty!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Olina.


----------

